# Free book from Tor.com: The Buried Pyramid



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.tor.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=blog&id=9263

....Set in the Victorian age, The Buried Pyramid is, at the start, an archaeological suspense novel. Jenny Benet, a recently orphaned American who was raised in the Wild West before being "finished" in Boston, goes to Egypt with her uncle, Neville Hawthorne, a prominent British archaeologist. They're searching for the legendary Buried Pyramid, the tomb of the pharaoh Neferankhotep-who may also have been Moses the Lawgiver.

Discovering the tomb is not the end of their journey but only the beginning. In The Buried Pyramid, Jane Lindskold sends us on a marvelous ride through Ancient Egyptian myth, legend, and religion and leaves us enlightened and amazed.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds interesting enough, and you really can't beat the price.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I won't have my Kindle yet for a long long looooooooong   time, but I got it anyway. Started a folder on my computer with the free books. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the DTB and can recommend it.  I'm trying to come up with something to say about it that isn't in the blurb and doesn't let any cats out of the bag, but I'm falling short.  It does move along quite nicely, and there are definate "can't put it down" moments.  I found parts of the ending a little weak, but that's just because she hit one of my pet peeves.  I have re-read it twice since buying it, that's one of the best recommendations that I can give.

Katiekat


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The only downside I see with this book is that it seems to contain many formatting errors. I’m at location 133 and have already seen run-together words and multiple sentences that break in mid-line for no apparent reason (i.e., followed by short words, not ones with hyphens). It’s also left/right justified.

I’m still going to read it, but I’m a bit disappointed.  

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> The only downside I see with this book is that it seems to contain many formatting errors. I'm at location 133 and have already seen run-together words and multiple sentences that break in mid-line for no apparent reason (i.e., followed by short words, not ones with hyphens).
> 
> I'm still going to read it, but I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> Mike


Maybe that's why it's free. Let us know how you like the book itself. It sounds interesting.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Sounds interesting. I won't have my Kindle yet for a long long looooooooong  time, but I got it anyway. Started a folder on my computer with the free books. Thanks for posting it.


Atunah, you can read it on your computer, if you wish. You just have to download the Mobipocket Reader software from www.mobipocket.com. Not the same as having a Kindle, I know, but...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I finished this book yesterday and I have very mixed feelings about it. On one hand, the pace is almost glacial during most of the first 2/3 of the book, then it speeds up a bit, but takes a left turn into a different genre altogether by means of an unexpected _deus ex machina_. This was a bit disconcerting, as I don't believe any groundwork was laid for the change.

I've read Child of a Rainless Year by the same author and enjoyed it a lot. This one, had I bought the DTB version, would be in the box to go to Goodwill or Half-Price. It just didn't do much for me.

I'd give it 2 out of 4 Kindles (my new rating system), since it wasn't terrible.

I'm glad it was free. 

I'd recommend this, though:











Mike


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

another sample!! Thanks Mike!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I finished this book yesterday and I have very mixed feelings about it. On one hand, the pace is almost glacial during most of the first 2/3 of the book, then it speeds up a bit, but takes a left turn into a different genre altogether by means of an unexpected _deus ex machina_. This was a bit disconcerting, as I don't believe any groundwork was laid for the change.


I just downloaded this one. Since it's free, I won't feel bad about not finishing if I don't like it. It sounded like the kind of book I would like.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I finished this book yesterday and I have very mixed feelings about it. On one hand, the pace is almost glacial during most of the first 2/3 of the book, then it speeds up a bit, but takes a left turn into a different genre altogether by means of an unexpected _deus ex machina_. This was a bit disconcerting, as I don't believe any groundwork was laid for the change.


Mike, I just finished the book this afternoon. I agree with your review all the way. I kept wondering what you meant by left turn. When it happened, I was completely taken aback. At this point, though, the pace picked up and things got pretty interesting. Then there was the meaningless task at the gravesite of an anonymous king (presumably Tut) followed by a very sudden The End.

This will not be a reread.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Mike, I just finished the book this afternoon. I agree with your review all the way. I kept wondering what you meant by left turn. When it happened, I was completely taken aback. At this point, though, the pace picked up and things got pretty interesting. Then there was the meaningless task at the gravesite of an anonymous king (presumably Tut) followed by a very sudden The End.


Yeah, in thinking back, I'd probably not describe the pace as glacial, but it was pretty leisurely.... not necessarily a _big_ negative, as many of the books I've enjoyed aren't exactly speed demons. It was more reflective of works written in the time it was set in.

It may have been the mood I was in. I can't say the author's previous work that I read (Child of a Rainless Year) was fast-paced, but I found it absorbing, and that one will definitely be reread.

Mike


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't downloaded any books from Tor.com yet... How easy/hard is it to do? Any special tips?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I haven't downloaded any books from Tor.com yet... How easy/hard is it to do? Any special tips?


Sign up for the email list.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Sign up for the email list.


Thanks Verena... does this mean they email the books to my kindle, or do I download them to the computer and transfer?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> does this mean they email the books to my kindle


Ooh, that would be nice. No, you go to their site and download. They have offered quite a few books for free download in the last few months... They did it as a kickoff for their new website, and now they add one now and again.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Ooh, that would be nice. No, you go to their site and download. They have offered quite a few books for free download in the last few months... They did it as a kickoff for their new website, and now they add one now and again.


OK, I am going to go sign up before I shut down for the evening. Thanks!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> http://www.tor.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=blog&id=9263
> 
> ....Set in the Victorian age, The Buried Pyramid is, at the start, an archaeological suspense novel. Jenny Benet, a recently orphaned American who was raised in the Wild West before being "finished" in Boston, goes to Egypt with her uncle, Neville Hawthorne, a prominent British archaeologist. They're searching for the legendary Buried Pyramid, the tomb of the pharaoh Neferankhotep-who may also have been Moses the Lawgiver.
> 
> Discovering the tomb is not the end of their journey but only the beginning. In The Buried Pyramid, Jane Lindskold sends us on a marvelous ride through Ancient Egyptian myth, legend, and religion and leaves us enlightened and amazed.


Thanks Leslie I just download it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

jah said:


> Thanks Leslie I just download it.


me, too... thanks Leslie for the recommendation and thanks Verena for the answers!


----------

